# gigged a big un!



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

We went out for a couple hours last night stuck 1 flounder and this beast. Well see how she eats. Always wanted to stick something with some ass to it. Doubt I will do it again.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tightlines (11/6/2008)*Went out for a couple hours last night stuck 1 flounder and this beast. Well see how she eats. Always wanted to stick something with some ass to it. Doubt I will do it again.










I don't blame you. I'd hate to have that big boy on a gig:banghead


----------



## FatCat (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW, what kind of fish is that!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

big ol' black drum, looks like...good job...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I bet he was PISSED when you stuck him!!! How long did it take you to get him in the boat?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The scales on the small ones are like body armor. I couldn't imagine trying to gig one that big. Pretty crazy.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I bet you got wet with that one! :letsdrink


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

He wasnt too bad since my buddy was able to pin him down while I got another gig in him. grabbed his ass and slung him over the side of the boat. Stuck another one before this one and he got really pissed and about broke my gig.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Holy Cow...that is probably the biggest drum ever gigged. Good Job!!!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

yep, as long as you stay within your limit. I would not have intentionaly gigged it and then posted on this forum if it wasnt legal.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *tightlines (11/6/2008)*yep, as long as you stay within your limit. I would not have intentionaly gigged it and then posted on this forum if it wasnt legal.


What is the limit on them anyway?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I think it is 14 to 24 inches 5 fish per person per day one of which can be over 24 inches


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *tightlines (11/6/2008)*I think it is 14 to 24 inches 5 fish per person per day one of which can be over 24 inches


Thanks for the info. I'm gonna put me a big gig in the boat just in case I run across another oneI might try it. I only seen one this year and he was pretty close to the size of the one that you got but was in to deep of water to pin down if I would gigged him. I've already had my good stainless gigs bent up by some stud Sheephead before so I can only imaginewhat that big bastard would have done to it.


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

You da man!!:bowdown


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

10-4 fishead. It wasnt a racist thing either was it? You know being able to gigblack drum but not red drum. I wonder if that will "change" oke


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice fish...


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

sweet! that is just awesome! great catch


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Did ya eat it yet?

Was it chock full of huge speghetti worms?


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That's def a huge one there! It reminded me of when we were younger and wadeing in the Gulf floundering one night and my cousin stuck a doormat and I watched his gig swim off to deeper water. He said he had a monster grip on it, all we could do was laugh. Nice job!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome fish! Even better eating :clap


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

theres(was) some power behind that fella, that must have been fun, thanks for the pics


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks like you had your hands full gigging something like that...would you do it again?


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Congrats man....Never seen one that big..


----------



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

just wondering if it was wormy, the big ones are usually full of them. believe it or not i have caught them in 300 foot of water but not that big. nice gig


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice:clap


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the replys. I dont know if it was wormy or not. I have a korean neighbor that I ended up giving it to for a bunch of her homemade eggrolls and a case of miller. I would have liked to try it but I couldnt refuse the offer!


----------

